# baby platy gave birth



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she had one baby last month when she was 3 months old. has just had her second fry-- just one!


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

How big do fish have to be before they can start reproducing? I have some female platies that are only about 1/4" in length and my young males (about 1") are trying to breed them..?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she is about 1 inch in length.
I like to save my females until they are 6 months old to breed them if I let them breed at all. I usually choose one of my home bred fish to breed with a newly bought male. I get enough fry from that mating to supply most of the people I know for the next year! 
they start to show interest in breeding at about 3 months.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

actually Mousey.....the day u can sex them they are ready to be bred. i.e in about 45 days.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't believe she was saying they couldn't.  She was just saying she likes to wait.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

ooops my bad


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

honestly Zakk my fish do not develop sex characteristics much before they are 3 months.
I think you have an advantage in that you live in a warmer climate than we have here.
Do you keep your fish outside?
My fish room is kept at 74 and I know I couold get them to grow faster if I raised the heat and changed the water a lot more frequently.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

yea mousey. i keep the live bearers outside.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

oh...my temps are constantly 80+ except for the monsoon seasons.....


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

do you use tanks or are they in ponds?
it would be great to have the fish outside. if you know Toronto though you know it won't happen.
I wanted to put some guppies out in a bucket last summer but it was too rainy and cool and we had a gang of raccoons living in the yard!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

i use a 12gl tank M....


----------

